# Ayuda con Video Portero y cerradura electromagnética.



## sticku1 (Feb 25, 2014)

Buenas noches, tengo una cerradura electromagnética que es activada por un modulo electrónico el cual tiene un botón pulsador para para abrir la puerta. Necesito conectar los dos cables que salen desde un video portero a las entradas del pulsador en el modulo de la cerradura, el problema es que al pulsar el botón en el video portero, éste envía 10 voltios y en poco tiempo se daña el modulo de la cerradura.

Agradezco su ayuda y pronta respuesta. ...


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 25, 2014)

> el problema es que al pulsar el botón en el video portero, éste envía 10 voltios y en poco tiempo se daña el modulo de la cerradura.


con cuantos voltios trabaja?, no son 10 voltios? de que marca y modelo es el video portero??


----------



## sticku1 (Feb 26, 2014)

El modulo de la cerradura se activa con un botón pulsador mecánico. El vídeo portero es marca DAIKU y lo que hice fue medir el voltaje en los cables que activan la puerta y marca 10V cuando se oprime el botón del vídeo portero.

Cabe aclarar que el vídeo portero no venia con el modulo de la cerradura electromagnética, fueron comprados por aparte.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 26, 2014)

Hasta dónde yo se, esas cerraduras funcionan con 12 Vac y 17 Vac también , total es un segundo.

Tu miedo es a que se queme la cerradura, o que se queme el portero por excesivo consumo ?


----------



## sticku1 (Feb 26, 2014)

El monitor del vídeo portero se conecta a la cámara exterior, de la camara salen 2 cables que según el manual sirven para abrir la puerta y en efecto así es pero el problema es que la cerradura electromagnética es activada por un modulo electrónico donde se conecta un botón pulsador y a esa misma entrada conecte los cables para abrir q*ue* salen del video portero. El resultado fue que se quemo el pic del modulo electrónico de la cerradura y tuve que reemplazarlo.


----------



## jamesoro (Mar 27, 2014)

pues men yo he puesto varios citofonos para abrir puertas y siempre me llegan es con salida de relee, depronto es que lo tiene no es salida relee sino salida voltaje, si es asi pues coloca un relee en la salida del videoportero y a un contacto abierto del mismo la cerradura


----------



## jmth (Mar 27, 2014)

Le estás metiendo 10 voltios al PIC directamente? Supongo que tendrás que poner una resistencia limitadora.


----------

